# Issue with photo sync



## FallFromINFINITY (May 13, 2008)

So I purchased an iPod touch a while ago. I recently decided to move my catalog system onto my iPod, which is a... generous amount... of photos. Each photo is roughly 60KB in size, so they're not very large. All of which are just basic JPGs.

So now here's the issue. Whenever I try to sync the pics over using iTunes... roughly 10-20% randomly fail. It is never the same number. I have no idea how I am supposed to manage this. I was trying to avoid purchasing CopyTrans, just for the photo feature, because the rest of what I do with the iPod, iTunes does fine.

Now here's the thing. It managed to successfully copy 3x the amount of songs onto it, no problem.

The iPod, in the photos section, will always report that the correct number is being synced, but iTunes, during the sync, does not. The iPod errors once complete saying ## of photos failed to copy.

Does anyone have any clue what this could be? I've tried zeroing the pictures on my iPod, I've tried deleting the cache, I've tried deleting the cache after zeroing the pictures. Again, I am trying to avoid purchasing CopyTrans.


----------

